# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  помогите настроить vpn через интернет или доступ к рабочему ПК из дома

## God-of-Chaos

есть домашний ПК 

есть работа...где есть роутер сиско к которому подключен инет
есть внутренняя сеть в домене...есть мой админский комп в этой сети

мне надо из дому через инет покдлючится к этому моему админскому компу

как это организовать можно? я так понимаю что тока через vpn 
но что для этого нужно подскажите пожалуйста

----------


## mirvel

Вопрос: У тебя интернет поднимается на СИСКО? у него прописывается статический адресс? А на твоем компе есть статический адресс?

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 56 секунд_
Вообщем для ВПН самое главное иметь реальный АЙПИ!!! если есть открываешь на том компе доступ на том компе где есть реальный АЙПИ. Создание подключения-Входящие подключения!!!! 
А на домашнем создаешь подключение ВПН...где прописываешь АЙПИшник того компа!!!! 

Или у тебя проблема в другом?

----------


## ADDAX

Можно попробовать утилитку HAMACHI. Мне очень даже помогла в организации подключения к удаленному рабочему столу до компа на работе из-под домашнего компа.

----------


## BlackLotos

Какой рутер стоит? Как подключен инет рутеру?
Если инет на рутер, и рутер имеет ИОС правильный не вопрос дело 5 минут.
Для ответа на эти вопросы: зайди на рутер телнет или ссш ... Если сможешь :-) и набери строку show version 
В зависимости от вывода можно сказать получится или нет.

----------


## zhora

Если нужен просто доступ для управления, обмена файлами и тд то юзай TeamViewer http://www.teamviewer.com/index.aspx. С инетом в 2 мб/с управляет в реальном времени. И никаких ип, файрволов, портов... проходит через все

----------

